# MP3 changer that displays ID3 tags on MID



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Do any aftermarket MP3 changers display info on the onboard display of an X5 (2002)? I was thinking of getting a Phatnoise but that uses voice info.


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

ywu said:


> Do any aftermarket MP3 changers display info on the onboard display of an X5 (2002)? I was thinking of getting a Phatnoise but that uses voice info.


Do any of the aftermarket protocols such as the Alpine M-BUS protocol even support this yet? I'd definitely be curious to know myself.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*close*



viega said:


> Do any of the aftermarket protocols such as the Alpine M-BUS protocol even support this yet? I'd definitely be curious to know myself.


i would lov it if therewas a changer i could swap out to do mp3's with display let me know if you find it...

but if you goto yahoo groups hacktheibus in the messages section you can see a bunch of engineers are working on such a product sorta to make a archos mp3 player connect inplace of cdchanger and be fully integreated and have text display they are pretty far along now

hope this helps a bit


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

With Alpine MP3 you do not get any CD Text or tags displayed. For that matter tracks are only displayed with 2 digits, so track 101 is diplayed as 01.


----------



## Epi330 (Feb 28, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> For that matter tracks are only displayed with 2 digits, so track 101 is diplayed as 01.


Actually, mine displayed track 101 as "02" (because "00" was skipped). Or, may be , I just wasn't paying attention? Anyway, I was very surprised to get such poor interface from product manufactured in 21st century.


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Maybe I'll hope that one day a decent interface will be designed. From posting at another forum, apparently a company here in the UK called ICD is developing one.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> With Alpine MP3 you do not get any CD Text or tags displayed. For that matter tracks are only displayed with 2 digits, so track 101 is diplayed as 01.


Yeah, just installed one, was disappointed with the lack of text display :tsk: But, I usually just stick it on RND and let it jukebox anyway, so no biggie. Sound quality is great, though, and the build-quality of the Alpine unit looks like maybe it'll stand up to some bumps.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm not sure how anybody expects the aftermarket to design an ID3 tag interface that integrates with a 1996-vintage BMW head units to display, access or count over 99 songs per disk. Like most OEM's, the BMW audio systems are only designed to play std pre-recorded CD's or DVD's.

We're lucky the Alpine solutions and adapters exist, so we don't have to replace the whole Audio system! Autotoys does finally sell a converter to install aftermarket changers in DSP cars.

BMW has not embraced wma or mp3 & neither has Daimler, Ford or GM.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

Lscman said:


> I'm not sure how anybody expects the aftermarket to design an ID3 tag interface that integrates with a 1996-vintage BMW head units to display, access or count over 99 songs per disk.
> >well because it's been done, as mentioned above, seems that some people were able to do it, the ibus like any buss simply handles the messages, i would guess soon they will offer the solution as a turn key pkg that would be nice if it comes to be commercially but seems several are using it currently where their is a will.....
> 
> Like most OEM's, the BMW audio systems are only designed to play std pre-recorded CD's or DVD's.
> ...


Definately not true gm head units even the cheepies will do mp3 not all but some for sure , i got a crappy loaner car at the office it worked great on mp3

bmw just been behind guess to save money they are not always up to date w/consumer electronic gadjets even the dvd software is like 2yrs or so behind what you can get , and i don't mean differnt models same model later versions you can buy and use in bmw are out, but the bmw corp is behind revision wise 
:dunno:

but boy the car runs great and is super fun to drive


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Lscman said:


> BMW has not embraced wma or mp3 & neither has Daimler, Ford or GM.


The Ford Focus has a CD player that will play MP3 CDs. One of the guys at work has one.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Ford has it....that's right, Focus ONLY. They are not embracing the format. You make it sound like it's widely available. 

I'd like to hear what GM cars offer mp3! Are you sure that GM car had an OEM player? I just spent some time checking before a recent car purchase...a loaded Pontiac Vibe teen magnet car (Focus competitor) and their new SUV's & Cadillac CTS-V (BMW competitor) do not offer mp3 compatible player.


You buy a $50K Lincoln Navigator, Mustang Roush Cobra or Lincoln LS or Taurus and you get no mp3 compatibility option.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Lscman said:


> Ford has it....that's right, Focus ONLY. They are not embracing the format. You make it sound like it's widely available.
> 
> I'd like to hear what GM cars offer mp3! Are you sure that GM car had an OEM player? I just spent some time checking before a recent car purchase...a loaded Pontiac Vibe teen magnet car (Focus competitor) and their new SUV's & Cadillac CTS-V (BMW competitor) do not offer mp3 compatible player.
> 
> You buy a $50K Lincoln Navigator, Mustang Roush Cobra or Lincoln LS or Taurus and you get no mp3 compatibility option.


I've seen some Mustangs too with the MP3 capable stereo (OEM).


----------



## Tichx (Aug 18, 2004)

*check this*

www.intravention.co.uk

I'm a beta tester....


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

Tichx said:


> www.intravention.co.uk
> 
> I'm a beta tester....


Looks very cool! Will this work with, say, the Phatbox harddrive MP3 system? That is, would you be able to get MP3 tag info to display on the radio from 3rd party systems like Phatbox? 'Cause that's what I have installed now.


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

All BMW's built from September 2004 onwards with the business CD player (non-nav version) will play MP3 files straight from the factory.

I found this out this week, and sound quality is great. See my other post for details.


----------

